# Does anyone have pictures of the Menards long flat cars?



## Chris Lonero (Sep 13, 2015)

I am thinking about a set of these but would like to see some better pictures in like to know what you think of them. Sorry Guy's I think I posted this in the wrong place.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Chris,

Lee Willis posted a review with some pics a few days ago.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=43921&highlight=menards

Bob


----------

